# GTX 460 HDMI.  desktop goes offscreen and picture is fuzzy



## chrissilva (Feb 3, 2012)

I just got the gtx 460 , so we hooked it up with a vga cable.  I had a little trouble using the hdmi, and when I finally got it to work, the picture is not very good and the edges of the desktop are offscreen.  

oh and the tv is an RCA 24" full hd, model # LED24A45RQ.

it's probably the tv, but so far I haven't found a setting to fix it.

thanks


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 3, 2012)

try 720p


----------



## chrissilva (Feb 3, 2012)

don't want sound dumb, but what's that setting on the pc?

tried that, more or less the same problem.  it was a little clear and I think more of the desktop was onscreen.


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 3, 2012)

If you move the mouse to the area that is "off screen," does it move the desktop?


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 3, 2012)

try "Adjust desktop size and position" in Nvidia Controlpanel, hope that helps.

ino my own Philips 32inch LCD TV and my dad's Philips 42inch LCD TV makes the pic bigger than the screen, and we use non-scailling or what it called on the tv, but since u got a monitor i think u should try the adjust desktop size and position menu in Nvidia Controlpanel ^^


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 3, 2012)

so you are using hdmi? Ive heard alot of bad stories with using hdmi from a computer into a tv in terms of quality. 

try dvi/vga


----------

